# Réseau Ethernet Mac-PC help



## Numerien (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai transferer des fichiers de mon Mac à mon PC. Le problème est que je n'arrive a rien. Je sais le faire enter des PC mais la je n'arrive pas... Je n'arrive meme pas a trouver mon Mac par son IP. Donc je peut aps avancer. Je ne sais pas non plus ou l'on doit aller pour voir les ordinateur du reseau local sur un Mac! 

Si jamais je débute sur Mac Je ne doit pas avoir le bonne logique

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairage


----------



## Numerien (1 Avril 2009)

Help Help

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

Svp !!!!!


----------



## kriso (2 Avril 2009)

Numerien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai transferer des fichiers de mon Mac à mon PC. Le problème est que je n'arrive a rien. Je sais le faire enter des PC mais la je n'arrive pas... Je n'arrive meme pas a trouver mon Mac par son IP. Donc je peut aps avancer. Je ne sais pas non plus ou l'on doit aller pour voir les ordinateur du reseau local sur un Mac!
> 
> ...



www.debutersurmac.com
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/Reseaumacpc.html


----------

